# Why are people so rude?



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I got this email today about Kuso:

"kuso looks interesting as a new member of our little tribe. But, your long listing indicates to me that perhaps I am not the kind of dog lover that would be the "same" as you.

I don't care what commands you have taught the dog. I want to know if he is loyal, protective and caring back when you care for him? I find that if you care for the dog and spend time with it then he will do anything you ask of him to be loved like you love them. Does the dog know the words Yes and No? And, follow them about 85% of the time?

How have you enclosed the dog during his time with you? Dog enclosures? Fences? backyard what size? Has he tried to leave? By what methods if so? Digger?

Does he bark alot? Hard to judge if he has been unhappy.

We have 2.5 acres a goat and a female dog whose mate died last year at 16 years old. I really do not know what business it is of yours how much meat vs. hunting scraps vs what "brand of dog food" I would feed my loved dog???? Since I rotate depending on individual needs, prices and how much meat is being fed due to other circumstances. Has this dog lived primarily inside or outside? Our dogs live outside with horse sheds, dog homes, rabbits quail chickens goats sometimes livestock, etc.

I do not know what you mean by a "contract" and it seems quite far reaching for you to interfere with a relationship after you have released the dog. I might wish to see the dog but, sincerely hope you do find a home for him since obviously you are not in love with him and all dogs deserve love for the love they naturally give each day."





> But, your long listing indicates to me that perhaps I am not the kind of dog lover that would be the "same" as you.


WHAT is that supposed to mean?!



> I don't care what commands you have taught the dog.


Well, I'm sorry, but most people do, so I included that in my listing. They like to know that the dog can pick up and learn tricks easily, or that they'll listen well.



> I want to know if he is loyal, protective and caring back when you care for him?


Well, considering I answered that in my listing and said that he is protective and has been known to bark and growl when he feels there's a threat around, and that he loves attention and always wants to be with you...yes, he is a loyal, protective, and caring dog. And who are you to infer that I don't care for him? Just because I'm trying to find a home for him because I don't always get along with him doesn't mean I don't "care" for him.



> I find that if you care for the dog and spend time with it then he will do anything you ask of him to be loved like you love them.


He tries so hard to be the perfect dog, but no matter how hard any dog tries to be perfect, they're not going to be, because nothing is perfect, and on top of that, not every dog is going to be perfect for every person.



> Does he bark alot? Hard to judge if he has been unhappy.


Kuso has NOT been unhappy. -.- Just because I don't get along with him as well as I might like doesn't mean he's been unhappy. And by the way, that question was also answered in the listing. He doesn't rarely bark, unless it's at the other dogs when he feels left out of the loop, or perhaps once in a blue moon at the neighbor's dog out of excitement, or when he feels there's a threat.



> I really do not know what business it is of yours how much meat vs. hunting scraps vs what "brand of dog food" I would feed my loved dog????


I'm sorry if I do love and care for this dog and want to make sure he's not being sent to a home where he's being fed complete crap. I'm sorry if there ARE people out there who DO include nutrition as a part of their contract when rehoming or selling dogs. And seeing as this dog is MINE to do with as I please, to find the perfect home for, YES, it IS my business what you feed your dogs or what you will be feeding this dog.



> I do not know what you mean by a "contract" and it seems quite far reaching for you to interfere with a relationship after you have released the dog.


Hmm...because breeders don't send their puppies out on contracts. Because shelters and rescues don't make you sign a contract. What are you? A backyard breeder? A dog fighter? You want me to just give you the dog without checking into anything and requiring you to sign something so you can do evil, disgusting misdeeds with him?



> sincerely hope you do find a home for him since obviously you are not in love with him and all dogs deserve love for the love they naturally give each day.


Hence why I'm trying to find him a new home, the perfect home, which, by the way:



> Our dogs live outside


You are not. Have a SWELL day. -.-


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Rehoming is TOUGH. And a topic that is very easy to pass judgment on by outsiders. I'm not sure why people feel the need to tear you apart for it, but don't let it get to you. Yeah, I know, easier said than done. 
As of right now he is YOUR dog, and YOU make the rules. I think a contract is fantastic. This person is obviously insecure about the way he/she handles their own pets (ummm.. living in horse sheds and "dog homes"?!) and feels the need to start off defensively from the get go. 
It's so wonderful that you're taking the time to find him the perfect place, where he will have the perfect home FOR HIM. Not many people actually put forth the effort, they either get dumped in the shelter, or handed off to the highest bidder. 
When I rehomed Chesney, you BETCHA I posted a "rehoming" fee with her. I got so much crap for it. I didn't actually charge anything for the dog, I just didn't want to attract a crowd of people looking for a "free" dog who could not afford to give her the best, or wanted to use her as a bait dog, etc. But, at the time, she was MINE, and I made the rules. no one else. 

Stick to your guns, I'm sure the PERFECT home for him will come along... it just takes time.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> When I rehomed Chesney, you BETCHA I posted a "rehoming" fee with her. I got so much crap for it. I didn't actually charge anything for the dog, I just didn't want to attract a crowd of people looking for a "free" dog who could not afford to give her the best, or wanted to use her as a bait dog, etc. But, at the time, she was MINE, and I made the rules. no one else.


I found the perfect way around the "rehoming fee" issue. I'm asking a $50 donation to the Nevada Humane Society. People can't complain that I'm making money off of him, because I'm not, but I'm not giving him away for free for dog baiting, reselling, etc. XD I think I saw this in someone else's post once. I can't remember. But yeah, loved the idea.

And yes, I make the rules, and I'm DEFINITELY sticking to my guns. If I just wimped out and gave him away to the first person that came along, I'd be making the same mistake twice, letting him go to a place where he might not be perfect.

XD Thanks, Corgi. You're really a lot of support for me, whether you know it or not. haha. You were the one that gave me courage to do what is right by Kuso, and not what is right by me or anyone else.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I found the perfect way around the "rehoming fee" issue. I'm asking a $50 donation to the Nevada Humane Society. People can't complain that I'm making money off of him, because I'm not, but I'm not giving him away for free for dog baiting, reselling, etc. XD I think I saw this in someone else's post once. I can't remember. But yeah, loved the idea.


That is really a DANG good idea, I wish I had thought of that. 
Ohh the heat I got for my $75 rehoming fee. (granted.. she went home with over $300 worth of stuff that I COULD have kept for my dogs, but didnt) And it was just to deter the wrong crowd. Oh well, everyone is happy in the end. :tongue:



xxshaelxx said:


> And yes, I make the rules, and I'm DEFINITELY sticking to my guns. If I just wimped out and gave him away to the first person that came along, I'd be making the same mistake twice, letting him go to a place where he might not be perfect.


Totally respectable. 
I'll be honest. I had far different opinions on rehoming BEFORE I was in that situation than I do now. It's really not black and white. In fact, I can think of a few people who should be rehoming their skin kids right about now! That's a whole different story, though. HAHA!



xxshaelxx said:


> XD Thanks, Corgi. You're really a lot of support for me, whether you know it or not. haha. You were the one that gave me courage to do what is right by Kuso, and not what is right by me or anyone else.


d'awh, thanks! You know, I struggled with our situation a lot, but at the end of the day, what the heck does it matter what everyone ELSE thinks of ME if my dogs aren't as happy as they deserve? That's what it really came down to. :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> That is really a DANG good idea, I wish I had thought of that.


Everybody wins! XD Even the shelter gets extra cash. 



CorgiPaws said:


> I'll be honest. I had far different opinions on rehoming BEFORE I was in that situation than I do now. It's really not black and white. In fact, I can think of a few people who should be rehoming their skin kids right about now! That's a whole different story, though. HAHA


I'm right there with you...I know someone who should have NEVER had kids who now has two (one by CHOICE?!) and definitely doesn't know how to raise them. I'm sorry, but she just wanted to play with a toy...don't yell at her for it! ???



CorgiPaws said:


> d'awh, thanks! You know, I struggled with our situation a lot, but at the end of the day, what the heck does it matter what everyone ELSE thinks of ME if my dogs aren't as happy as they deserve? That's what it really came down to. :biggrin:


EXACTLY! Kuso isn't unhappy here, that's for sure, but I know he could be happier with the perfect family, and that's what I feel he deserves. So, screw how people think of me for rehoming this dog, I'll just say that he's been a foster dog this entire time, because I mean, he's in a better situation than he was when I got him, he's a much better dog than he was then, and now I'm looking for the perfect home for him, after he's been taught to actually be a dog.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Speak of the freaking devil. I was JUST on the phone with my brother discussing some things going on with our family dog, and I made the comment "man, this sucks, I've never had to put one of my dogs down before" (a decision that is fast approaching with Max) and he was all, "you know why that is don't you? You just dump them before they get old."


What a FANTASTIC thing to say to me while I'm already in tears. Nifty. I hope I don't get any customers for a while. 
:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

WTF?!!!! That is HORRIBLE!!! My brother is the same way. My mom took him out to eat at my work the other day with his girlfriend, and I was commenting to their server "Wasn't it a pleasure to meet my mother and my almost sister-in-law?" And my brother goes "You're not much better yourself. You chase away men." REALLY?! What a LOW blow.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

People suck. This is why I love dogs! haha. 
This is the same person that was telling me all last year that my dogs hold me back to much and that I need to just get rid of them, and that he'd never come to my house because it's taken over by dogs. (mind you my house is very clean, as I'm a neat freak, and get claustrophobic if there's clutter.)
Adn now that i responsibly rehomed some for reasons that have NOTHING to do with anything he said, I'm a terrible person. 


screw him. 
my dogs are happy, dangit.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

wow people are dumb sometimes! 

"Why do you care what I feed my dogs? Obviously I love them a ton because I make them live outside!"


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sigh it seems she has nothing else better to do. This is my opinion. Anyone who makes a dog live outside ( and I dont care the reasoning behind it) doesnt love that dog. Dogs are meant to live inside..not outside. It really bothers me when I see people who make their dogs live outside. My friends two Dals are outside dogs because his one family member doesnt want dogs inside to ruin his floors (he lives there now)..so they went from inside dogs to outside dogs and it peeves me off. I have stressed over it to the point where I am now on medication because it created anxiety for me, but am slowly learning to not give a crap. All that should matter to me is mine are taken care of, inside and loved and who cares what others do to theirs. I noticed his dog had an ear hematoma and he said its been there for 3 months. I was like ...but meh, what can ya do. When they visit me I spoil them rotten.

Its your dog, you make the rules. When I had a Rottweiler dumped on me. This dog was given to me free because they *lost interest* in him. I put over $700 into this dog the time I had him and I only asked $100 in a rehoming fee and I got so much crap about it. People were coming for interviews for him dressed in motorcycle gear and I was like...ummm sorry your not taking him. People with the wrong intentions.."why do you want a Rottie?".." oh because they are tough". Finally I raised the price to $600 to get serious people. I finally got a very nice couple to take him for the last year of his life and they came with money in hand and I refused it. He died only a year after rehoming him, had a heart issue and the people were well aware of his issues but still wanted him. The dog came to me on Pedigree and left on Solid Gold and they continued to feed that.

I am out of the rescue business...I couldnt handle the falling in love then letting go, not good for someone with anxiety and bipolar issues...:frown:..

Oh well, some people just dont get it I guess.


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

Shelters/ASPCA/North Shore Animal League in NYC are getting a little strict where they send their dogs.

Depending on the shelter,they would prefer the dog to be inside,and will deny you if you mark outside on your application.

If you no longer want the dog/puppy you have to return it back to the shelter.

I had to sign a contract for Max when I got him as a puppy from a "shelter".


----------

